# Charaktertransfer führt zu Aries Servertod



## Protek (29. Januar 2009)

Hi Mitspieler,

wie vielen schon bekannt ist, hat sich der Servermerge schon egalisiert. Wieso das? Durch freie Charaktertransfers auf beliebige Server.
Der deutsche PvP Server Aries ist schon mehr untot als lebendig. Selbst die meisten Spieler lvln nur noch auf diesem, um dann später auf den englischsprachigen Server Fury zu transferieren. Es kann nicht angehen das es jetzt sogar noch schlimmer ist, als vor dem Merge. 
Neue Spieler die auf Aries stranden, die werden Age of Conan sehr schnell wieder den Rücken kehren, oder wie der Mainstream auf Fury transferieren. Ich bin aber immer noch der Meinung das es das noch nicht gewesen ist. Wird sich aber wirklich nichts mehr tun bis Ende Februar, seh ich auch keine Alternative mehr. 

Um es wirklich nochmal deutlich zu sagen. AoC ist kein SinglePlayer Spiel. 

Es muss definitv was geschehen.


Edit:

Es ist jetzt nicht die ganze Wahrheit, wenn ich hier behaupte der Server stirbt mit Bestimmtheit. Aber es ist derzeit so, das einfach zuviele abwandern und noch viele nachfolgen werden. Um das geht es hier. Ich verstehe die Abwanderer natürlich, wer will schon auf einem ziemlich leeren Server spielen.


----------



## Imseos (29. Januar 2009)

Mal ne kleine Frage warum sind alle gewechelt das kann ich mir net vorstellen wenn 2 server gemergt werden müsste doch alles bestens sein und pvp an jeder ecke möglich?


----------



## Rungor (29. Januar 2009)

naja ich bin auch von aries auf fury gewechselt
1) weil meine Gilde dort hin wollte
2) weil auf aries immer noch nicht instant minigames invs waren und auf fury schon....


edit:
3) weil mir der global chat auf aries auf die nerven ging ..... die meiste zeit wurde nur geschimpft mit "hu......." usw.
    auf fury hab ich noch keinen schreiben sehen "son of...." -> englischsprachige leute sind anscheinend reifer als deutschsprachige


----------



## Soidberg (29. Januar 2009)

Moin,

ich hab grad auf Aries nen HoX angefangen, über mangelndes PvP kann ich nicht klagen.
Den global Chat hab ich auch nicht im Haupt-Chat. Die Leute, die da rumheulen haben
meiner Meinung nach nix auf nem PvP-Server verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass dem einen oder anderen da zu viele Gummibären
rumgelaufen sind...

Fänd's schade, wenn Aries jetzt nach dem Merge gleich wieder ausstirbt. Grad fing es 
an, interessant zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht merken die Flüchtlinge ja auch schnell, dass die "Krauts" in UK nicht sonderlich
beliebt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BornPsycho (29. Januar 2009)

Das wusste ichg ja noch gar nicht das wieder Auwandererstimmung herscht. Hatte bei meinem letzten Besuch auf Aries eigentlich nicht das Gefühl das wenig los ist.. 3 Kills : 1 Death 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber hätte auch keine Lust auf nen englischen PVP-Server zu wechseln ehrlich gesagt und da gibt es bestimmt noch mehr die das genauso sehen.

Mal abwarten wie sich das entwickelt.

Grüße


----------



## Donmo (29. Januar 2009)

Ich hab meine Gilde verlassen, bleibe auf Aries und zwinge da den Leuten ein bisschen PVP auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon schade, dass viele gegangen sind, vor allem weil sich mMn so kurz nach dem Merge noch nicht eindeutig erkennen ließ, ob es lohnt auf Aries zu bleiben. Durch ihr Abwandern werden nur noch mehr Leute meinen, dass Aries ein toter Server ist und evtl auch ihren Charakter transferieren. 
Aber solange ich noch genug PVP-Gegner finde, sollen die machen was sie wollen.


----------



## Soidberg (29. Januar 2009)

Meinerseits kann auch von Abwanderung keine Rede sein. Hab meinen Barbaren von Mitra nach Aries transferiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Wegen dessen Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Anetos (29. Januar 2009)

Fury is aber sau geil!!!
 Da geht lvl 31 um 14 Uhr mittags nen Minigame andauern auf DA FLIEGT DIE KUH !!!


----------



## Irn-Bru (30. Januar 2009)

> weil mir der global chat auf aries auf die nerven ging ..... die meiste zeit wurde nur geschimpft mit "hu......." usw.
> auf fury hab ich noch keinen schreiben sehen "son of...." -> englischsprachige leute sind anscheinend reifer als deutschsprachige




genau das ist der Hauptgrund warum so viele Aries verlassen, ich unter anderem auch. Frag mal auf Mitra rum warum Spieler von Aries auf Mitra gewechselt haben...genau aus diesem Grund.

Fury kam für mich nicht in Frage, da dort ja jetzt der ganze Ariesabschaum ist, hätte also keine Veränderung gebracht. Außerdem weiss ich aus anderen MMOs was passiert wenn deutsche und englische Spieler aufeinander treffen. Im Moment mag es vielleicht noch gehen. Wenn sich die ersten nicht an die Regel halten nur englisch zu schreiben ,wirds abgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (30. Januar 2009)

Ich denke auch wenn sich die anfängliche Euphorie legt und die dort merken dass sie womöglich in ihrem Charakter "gefangen" sind da es dort sicher an die Grenze der Unmöglichkeit geht nen Neuen Char hochzuleveln. Vllt irre ich mich auch. Man wirds sehen. Aber ich warte ab und in 6-8 Wochen werden wir sehen ob es ne Heulwelle gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (30. Januar 2009)

Ich hab auch den Fehler gemacht einen Char von Asgard auf Aries zu transferieren, weil ich mir eingebildet habe, das dort mehr PvP (Minigames) stattfindet. Aber so wie es aussieht, war das ein großer Fehler. Auf Aries ging bei meinen bisherigen Versuchen gar nichts - während auf Asgard zur Zeit ständig Minigames gehen. Na ja - nicht zu ändern, aber nochmal würde ich nicht voreilig einen Char transferieren.


----------



## xdave78 (30. Januar 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Ich hab auch den Fehler gemacht einen Char von Asgard auf Aries zu transferieren, weil ich mir eingebildet habe, das dort mehr PvP (Minigames) stattfindet. Aber so wie es aussieht, war das ein großer Fehler. Auf Aries ging bei meinen bisherigen Versuchen gar nichts - während auf Asgard zur Zeit ständig Minigames gehen. Na ja - nicht zu ändern, aber nochmal würde ich nicht voreilig einen Char transferieren.


Tjo..warum sollte jemand Minigames machen wenn man durch andere "Open PvP" Aktionen schneller zu mehr EP kommt...?


----------



## Sylvvia (30. Januar 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Tjo..warum sollte jemand Minigames machen wenn man durch andere "Open PvP" Aktionen schneller zu mehr EP kommt...?


z.B. weil es da viel "fairer" zugeht / es das klassische ganken nicht gibt / ich nicht immer 1 gegen 3 oder 4 kämpfen muß / weil Minigames einfach Spaß machen / weil alle den gleichen lvl haben und niemand gegen seinen Willen kämpfen muß ... 
es gibt viele Gründe - allerdings müßten die Minigames vom Konzept her einige Änderungen erfahren


----------



## xdave78 (30. Januar 2009)

LOL...fairer? Da wird man Dich auf Aries auslachen. Dort ist es nämlich so dass viele nicht viel von Fairness halten. Eine Lektion die man erst schmerzlich lernen muss...denn ansonsten würden auch nicht  so viele nach Mitra ziehen und kapitulieren oder rumwhinen.


----------



## Irn-Bru (30. Januar 2009)

> Eine Lektion die man erst schmerzlich lernen muss...denn ansonsten würden auch nicht so viele nach Mitra ziehen und kapitulieren oder rumwhinen.




in meinem Fall trifft das nicht zu, ich hatte einfach kein Bock mehr auf dieses kiddiegebrabbel. Dennoch kann ich Leute verstehen die wegen der dämlichen Gankerei abgehauen sind, hat halt keiner bock sich von 5 Leuten am Spawnpunkt abfarmen zu lassen....und solche Leute hocken da stundenlang und warten....wahrscheinlich müssen sie damit irgendwas kompensieren.... Und die dämliche Ausrede das es halt ein Pvp server ist zählt mal gar nicht in dem Fall


----------



## Tiegars (30. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> in meinem Fall trifft das nicht zu, ich hatte einfach kein Bock mehr auf dieses kiddiegebrabbel. Dennoch kann ich Leute verstehen die wegen der dämlichen Gankerei abgehauen sind, hat halt keiner bock sich von 5 Leuten am Spawnpunkt abfarmen zu lassen....und solche Leute hocken da stundenlang und warten....wahrscheinlich müssen sie damit irgendwas kompensieren.... Und die dämliche Ausrede das es halt ein Pvp server ist zählt mal gar nicht in dem Fall


Das Ganze hat nix mher mit PVP zu tun leider. Das ganze Konzept des AOC PVP wurde einfach nicht richtig durchdacht und eigentlich haben sich die Entwickler keine gute Ideen einfallen lassen. Es ist fade und es endet nur ins Ganken. Man beginnt nicht zu programmieren wen man kein  Konzept richtig durchdacht hat. Leider zieht sich das Ganze im Game wie ein roter Faden so weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Irn-Bru (30. Januar 2009)

das ist wohl das Problem bei Aoc, es gibt keine Fraktionen. Man kann alles und jeden angreifen und auch jeden anwhispern. Vom Prinzip her eigentlich eine tolle Idee. Allerdings haben die Entwickler wohl nicht damit gerechnet,dass die Comminity teilweise stark unterbelichet und primitiv ist und das ganze dadurch zu einem gankalptraum geworden ist.


----------



## Tiegars (30. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> das ist wohl das Problem bei Aoc, es gibt keine Fraktionen. Man kann alles und jeden angreifen und auch jeden anwhispern. Vom Prinzip her eigentlich eine tolle Idee. Allerdings haben die Entwickler wohl nicht damit gerechnet,dass die Comminity teilweise stark unterbelichet und primitiv ist und das ganze dadurch zu einem gankalptraum geworden ist.


Jupp und darum hätten sie Fraktionen eibauen sollen. Weil das schon mit dem beginnt das man den anderen mit dem übelsten beschimpft. Schau dir nur mal den globalen CHat an dann kannst dir ausrechen wie es ist wen du jemanden killst. Einer der grossen fehler der Entwickler. Sie hätten ja die Völker trennen können das sie sich z.b nicht schrieben können oder sonst. Bin kein Gameentwickler^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Brummbör (31. Januar 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> edit:
> 3) weil mir der global chat auf aries auf die nerven ging ..... die meiste zeit wurde nur geschimpft mit "hu......." usw.
> auf fury hab ich noch keinen schreiben sehen "son of...." -> englischsprachige leute sind anscheinend reifer als deutschsprachige



öhm .... hiess es nicht immer AOC hat eine so tolle erwachsene comm, die so viel besser ist als die wow kiddys?


----------



## Donmo (31. Januar 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> öhm .... hiess es nicht immer AOC hat eine so tolle erwachsene comm, die so viel besser ist als die wow kiddys?


Ich habe ursprünglich auf dem Server Asgard gespielt und kann dir sagen, dass die Leute dort nicht im Chat geflamt haben und man auch im Spiel (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) nicht beleidigt wurde.
Auf Aries ist das ganz anders, da wird der Globalchat fast nur zum Flamen verwendet. Wobei man hier sagen muss, dass es nach dem Servermerge mMn ein bisschen besser geworden ist. Ich lese meistens Gildenrekrutierungsnachrichten sowie Suche nach Gruppe. 
Wenn mal einer flamt, dann weil er im PVP nicht verlieren kann oder es persönlich nimmt wenn er gegankt wird.


----------



## Protek (31. Januar 2009)

Ich hab innerhalb von 3h - ca 4 Spieler angetroffen, von einem vollen Server können wir hier nicht sprechen. Jetzt am Weekend geht knapp mal 1 Minigame auf, wenn man den Bock hat auf spielen a la WoW.

Bisher haben sie es leider nicht geschafft, aktive Inhalte einzubauen die ein bisschen für Stimmung sorgen. Gähnende Leere.
Leider ist es so, sogar jetzt noch, das Spiel wird bald 1-jährig und ist meiner Meinung nach nicht viel weiter als Mai 08.
Zu allem Überfluss leert sich jetzt auch noch der Server zunehmend. Selbst die Inhalte die vorhanden.

Sollte die ganze Geschichte sich nie mehr zum positiven Wenden, ist das nicht die Schuld der Communitys, sondern der zu langsamen Weiterentwicklung. 

Mal abwarten und Tee trinken. - PvP bedeutet für mich jedenfalls nicht in Keshatta Spieler zu suchen oder 1-3h auf Minigames zu warten die nie aufgehen.


----------



## Irn-Bru (31. Januar 2009)

> öhm .... hiess es nicht immer AOC hat eine so tolle erwachsene comm, die so viel besser ist als die wow kiddys?



das hat man zu Anfang gedacht,da das Spiel ab 18 ist. Leider war genau das Gegenteil der fall. Viele kids wollten halt ein Spiel spielen wo man Titten sieht und wo Blut spritzt. Einige haben dann entdeckt das sie mit ihrem assa richtig geil ganken können und das sogar ohne großen skill. Später stellten sie dann fest das es auch andere gibt die das machen oder wurden vll sogar selber gegankt. Das kann man sich als pubertierender Halbstarker natürlich nicht gefallen lassen, also zeigt man dem huso mal wer hier der Macker ist und flamt ihn aufs übelste............ so entwickelte sich das ganze bis zum heutigen Zustand...




> Sollte die ganze Geschichte sich nie mehr zum positiven Wenden, ist das nicht die Schuld der Communitys, sondern der zu langsamen Weiterentwicklung.



sicherlich ist die Community nicht alleine Schuld,allerdings hat sie ein großen Teil dazu beigetragen. Kenne genug Leute die Aoc wegen der schlechten Community nicht angefangen haben bzw. wieder aufgehört haben.


----------



## Areson (31. Januar 2009)

Also das hört sich ja nicht besonders gut an. Hab mir am Wochende AoC bestellt, weil ich esmal testen wollte, aber was man hier so liest macht einem nicht gerade Mut. Wo sollte man denn anfangen zu spielen als Neuling? Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?


----------



## Rungor (31. Januar 2009)

Areson schrieb:


> Also das hört sich ja nicht besonders gut an. Hab mir am Wochende AoC bestellt, weil ich esmal testen wollte, aber was man hier so liest macht einem nicht gerade Mut. Wo sollte man denn anfangen zu spielen als Neuling? Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?




wenn dich massives pvp (manchmal sogar schon geganke) und englisch nicht stört spiel auf fury....da ist mehr als genug los...
aber grade weil soviel los ist ist questen verdammt schwer geworden....


----------



## corpescrust (31. Januar 2009)

Areson schrieb:


> Also das hört sich ja nicht besonders gut an. Hab mir am Wochende AoC bestellt, weil ich esmal testen wollte, aber was man hier so liest macht einem nicht gerade Mut. Wo sollte man denn anfangen zu spielen als Neuling? Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?




geh auf Mitra !

zum Anfangen würde auf alle Fälle einen PVE-server empfehlen


----------



## Irn-Bru (31. Januar 2009)

ja geh auf Mitra (Pve Server) eigentlich ganz nette Community....von einem PvP Server kann ich am Anfang eigentlich nur abraten.




> wenn dich massives pvp (manchmal sogar schon geganke) und englisch nicht stört spiel auf fury



da fehlt was......und es dich nicht stört von jedem beleidigt zu werden, du auf Gossensprache der Kids stehst....


----------



## BornPsycho (31. Januar 2009)

Areson schrieb:


> Also das hört sich ja nicht besonders gut an. Hab mir am Wochende AoC bestellt, weil ich esmal testen wollte, aber was man hier so liest macht einem nicht gerade Mut. Wo sollte man denn anfangen zu spielen als Neuling? Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?



Wenn Du nette Leute suchst und auch PVP nicht gänzlich außen vor lassen willst, geh am besten auf Asgard RP-PVP. Man muss halt bisschen RP spielen, also im normalen Umgebungschat gemäß seines Karakters schreiben aber da smacht auch viel Spaß und bietet viele Möglichkeiten neben Quest und PVP schöne Stunden zu verbringen.

Das wichtigste ist eh das DU eine GIlde findest mit Leuten auf Deiner Wellenlänge, dann hast Du sicherlich viel Spaß!

Grüße


----------



## Niko78 (31. Januar 2009)

OMG ... Leute, heult doch nicht. Das ist halt AoC und wenn es einem nicht mehr gefällt dann mal ein anderes Game suchen.


----------



## Kartob (1. Februar 2009)

Ich bin von Aries (PvP) auf Asgard (RP-PvP) gewechselt und zufrieden. Ein bischen zuwenig open PvP auf Asgard (bei mehr Minigames), dafür passiert es dass man beim alleine Questen nicht umgeschlagen wird obwohl zufällig eine Gruppe vorbeizieht. Über Mitra (PvE) kann ich nichts sagen, da ich hin und wieder PvP brauche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Asgard gibt es weniger open PvP da in der Regel eine Kriegserklärung an die Feindesgilde erwartet wird, der Chat ist OK. Auf Aries wird alles umgehauen was nicht in der eigenen Gilde/Allianz ist, immer und überall, dafür kann man den Chat getrost ignorieren. Ich komme mit beidem klar.

Ich bin der Gilde gefolg, wäre aber vermutlich auch auf Aries glücklich geworden, denn die schlimmsten Mülllaberer und die bekanntest Exploiter sind alle auf Fury gewechselt, so dass Aries gar nicht so uninteressant geworden ist. Wie sich aber die Server in Zukunft entwickeln kann keiner sagen.


----------



## Rungor (1. Februar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> da fehlt was......und es dich nicht stört von jedem beleidigt zu werden, du auf Gossensprache der Kids stehst....




hmm^^ hab ich bis jetzt zwar nicht bemerkt...aber vielleicht ignoriert man gespamme im Globalchat nach einiger zeit von alleine^^


----------



## tortage (1. Februar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Jupp und darum hätten sie Fraktionen eibauen sollen. Weil das schon mit dem beginnt das man den anderen mit dem übelsten beschimpft. Schau dir nur mal den globalen CHat an dann kannst dir ausrechen wie es ist wen du jemanden killst. Einer der grossen fehler der Entwickler. Sie hätten ja die Völker trennen können das sie sich z.b nicht schrieben können oder sonst. Bin kein Gameentwickler^^
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Wenn´s FC so versaubeutelt hat, dann haben Sie es wohl bei Fury irgendwie anders gemacht.....
Wie erklärt ihr euch denn das auf Fury nicht das selbe abgeht, wie auf Aries ?
Ist doch das selbe Spiel, oder ?


----------



## Areson (1. Februar 2009)

Ok, dann bedanke ich mich erst mal. Also ein bissel PvP sollte schon dabei sein, aber ein Freund von stundenlangen geganke bin ich nicht. Da ich ja eh die ein oder andere Klasse testen werde probiere ich die beiden Server Asgard und Mitra einaml aus. Wobei ich mehr zu Asgard tendiere. Reines PvE ist dann auch irgendwie nix ^^.  Wie ist das denn auf den PvE Servern? Gibt es dort Zonen wo PvP aktiv wird wenn man sie betritt oder kann man in der ganzen Welt nur angegriffen werden wenn man zustimmt?


----------



## EmJaY (1. Februar 2009)

Bin z.Z. mehr oder minder Inaktiv les aber noch ab die Foren u.a. das meiner Gilde und die ist nun auch auf Fury.Hab ebend meine Chars transferiert ma kucken was da so geht.


----------



## Irn-Bru (2. Februar 2009)

> Wenn´s FC so versaubeutelt hat, dann haben Sie es wohl bei Fury irgendwie anders gemacht.....
> Wie erklärt ihr euch denn das auf Fury nicht das selbe abgeht, wie auf Aries ?
> Ist doch das selbe Spiel, oder ?



evtl. weil es ein englisch sprachiger Server ist? und weil den deutschen Spielern evtl. die nötigen Englischkenntnisse fehlen um zu flamen? Und die Engländer an sich gar nicht flamen,jedenfalls nicht so extrem wie Deutsche?.....sieht man ja auch schon wenn man in englischen foren unterwegs ist, da herrscht ein ganz anderer Umgangston.


----------



## itouch (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich spielte bis 1 Tag vor dem Servermerge auf dem Server Battlescar(EN). Ich habe aufgehört um auf den nächsten Patch zu warten und mal ne kleine Game-Pause einzulegen. Aber vor dem Merge war die "Community" auf dem Server Sch****e. Also vorallem weil es eine grosse Gilde hatte und nur noch wenige kleinere Gilden. Ist das denn nun anderst geworden auf Fury? Herscht da eine "eingermassen" ausgeglichene Communtiy oder Mergen die grossen Gilden immer noch?

Ansonsten, wenn man die Flamers die jeden Tag sagen "Wir sind die besten." ignoriert hatte, war es trotzdem relativ schön auf dem Server. 

Kann mir mal jemand sagen ob sich da was getan hat?


Grüsse
itouch


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (3. Februar 2009)

auch ich habe mit meinen char aries verlassen. vor der severzusammenlegung war der globalchat schon schlimm aber später nicht mehr auszuhalten. nachdem meine gilde aries komplett verlassen hat - immerhin 163 chars inclusive twinks bin ich nach mitra gewechselt. muss sagen da ist es richtig schön voll. teilweise hat man probleme in at zum kaufmann zu kommen. ^^ 
jeden abend gehen randomraids auf bossjagt wo sich tapfere krieger anschliessen können. minigames gehen ab mittag in knapp 10min abständen auf zumindest im level 60-80 bereich. battlekeepkämpfe gibt es wöchentlich wo man auch als einzelkämpfer als söldner teilnehmen kann. heute abend 17uhr bestes beispiel blades of steel gegen gothic.

da ich aber auch interessiert bin am open pvp und mini-pvp levelbereich 20-40 werde ich mir noch einen twink auf fury hochziehen. wahl wird dort wohl auf einen tos oder assa fallen. mal schauen was mir da mehr zusagt.


----------



## trippleass gnom (9. Februar 2009)

Der Server Aries war schon immer leer und verlassen, dass nun durch den Transfer alle weggehen ist doch klar. 

Wer will schon auf einem toten Server spielen??? Funcom hat das blödsinnige Transfersystem eingeführt, um noch mehr Server zu killen. Die kann man dann mit "guten Gewissen abstellen", da sie ja leer sind.

Aries ist so kaputt wie AOC als ganzes.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (9. Februar 2009)

> Der Server Aries war schon immer leer und verlassen, dass nun durch den Transfer alle weggehen ist doch klar.
> 
> Wer will schon auf einem toten Server spielen??? Funcom hat das blödsinnige Transfersystem eingeführt, um noch mehr Server zu killen. Die kann man dann mit "guten Gewissen abstellen", da sie ja leer sind.
> 
> Aries ist so kaputt wie AOC als ganzes.



verschon uns bitte mit deinem Gelaber....offensichtlich hast du hier bei buffed ja schon deien Ruf als Troll weg, daher brauch man so ein Müll nicht ernst nehmen.
Da ich mich schon die ganze Zeit frage was Leute dazu treibt ein spiel zu flamen was sie nicht spielen nutze ich mal die Gelegenheit und richte meine Frage an so einen Troll.

Was bringt es dir sowas zu machen? Hast du Spaß daran wie sich andere über das aufregen was du schreibst? Oder bist du wirklich so verbittert das du allen anderen das Spiel vermiesen mußt das du nicht magst?
Hoffe auf eine ehrliche Antwort...


----------



## none the less (9. Februar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> verschon uns bitte mit deinem Gelaber....offensichtlich hast du hier bei buffed ja schon deien Ruf als Troll weg, daher brauch man so ein Müll nicht ernst nehmen.
> Da ich mich schon die ganze Zeit frage was Leute dazu treibt ein spiel zu flamen was sie nicht spielen nutze ich mal die Gelegenheit und richte meine Frage an so einen Troll.
> 
> Was bringt es dir sowas zu machen? Hast du Spaß daran wie sich andere über das aufregen was du schreibst? Oder bist du wirklich so verbittert das du allen anderen das Spiel vermiesen mußt das du nicht magst?
> Hoffe auf eine ehrliche Antwort...



Ich behaupte einfach, derjenige der sich hinter diesem überaus geistreichen Nicknamen: *"trippleass gnom"* versteckt, ist ein mit sich selbst sehr unzufriedener Junge (ich gehe von einem Jungen aus, da ich  hoffe, dass er sich mit seinem Verhalten nicht in einem höheren Alter befindet), der nichts anderes zu tun hat als jede "Age of Conan" News mit seinen Gehirnflatulenzen zu besudeln.

Das traurige an der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass dieser Jungen, der sich anscheinend fern jeglicher sozialer Kontakte befindet, von der Außenwelt hinter seinen vier Wänden versteckt, da er wahrscheinlich arbeitslos und zu faul ist um sich um einen neuen Job zu bemühen, aus diesem Grund dieses Forum als Ventil benutzt um seinen Frust los zu werden.
Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, wie ein Mensch der sich weiter bildet, arbeitet, mit Bekannten/Freunden gerne Zeit verbringt oder sich vielleicht um seinen Familie kümmert, sich einer so  gigantische Energieverschwendung, die "trippleass gnom" so gut beherrscht, widmet.


----------



## none the less (9. Februar 2009)

..


----------



## xdave78 (10. Februar 2009)

Naja - wenigstens die ganzen Flamer und Trolle aus dem WAR Forum werden jetzt so klein mit Hut..nachdem zuerst die Spielerzahlen erdrutschmässig einbrechen und nun auch der versprochene Content nicht geliefert wird haben die bestimmt ganz schön daran zu knabbern nachdem sie hier sone grosse Klappe hatten....irgendwie erfüllt mich das mit einer gewissen Genugtuung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und JUHU nächste Woche kommt (?) Update 4....


----------



## Tiegars (10. Februar 2009)

Moin,

ich frage mich manchmal wer die Kiddis sind. Ihr macht genau das gleiche wie die Flamer. Oder anderst ausgedrückt ihr seit ebenfalls Flamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wen ihr euch wie die Geier auf jede Post von AOC Gegner drauflosstürzt erfreuen sich diejenigen. Lasst ihr aber die Posts einfach unkommentiert stehen so haben sie keine Genugtung. Ist das gleiche wie in offizielen Foren und will hier keine Namen nennen. Kritik wird mit voller Kelle geandet entweder gelöscht oder geschlossen und mit Verwarnpunkten von sich geschmissen. Das ist genau Kontraptroduktiv. Somit erreicht man nur das die Flamer und Kritiker woanderst ausweichen und schlechte Kritik verbreiten auch wen es Unwahrheiten sind. 

Darum mein Tipp einfach nicht darauf eingehen dann verlieren sie die Lust. Post melden an Moderator und fertig.



xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja - wenigstens die ganzen Flamer und Trolle aus dem WAR Forum werden jetzt so klein mit Hut..nachdem zuerst die Spielerzahlen erdrutschmässig einbrechen und nun auch der versprochene Content nicht geliefert wird haben die bestimmt ganz schön daran zu knabbern nachdem sie hier sone grosse Klappe hatten....irgendwie erfüllt mich das mit einer gewissen Genugtuung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tja was habe ich oben geschrieben? Bist ja nicht besser^^ Du erfreust dich ja das WAR wenig Abos hat. Wenigstens haben sie so grosse Ei.. und geben die Zahlen bekannt was andere nicht machen.

Übrigens ich freue mich auch auf den Update und hoffe das die grundlegende Bugs verschwunden sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xdave78 (10. Februar 2009)

Nein..ich freu mich doch nicht. Ich habe lediglich gesagt dass es mir eine gewisse "Genugtuung" verschafft dass die Leute die am lautesten Gebrüllt haben jetzt die Retourkutsche bekommen. Freude ist was Anderes...


----------



## Stega (11. Februar 2009)

Kurzer Beitrag zu dem Thema, dass der Server Aries tot ist, nachdem der Transfer stattgefunden hat.
Auf diesem Sever herschen halt andere Zustände. Anfangs war es nicht so "schlimm" jedoch nach einem reroll,
nachdem man 6 Monate Pause hatte, fand man eine "interessante" Comm im Globalchat. Dort waren Gilden, die mit dem Spielziel,  rekrutiert haben, andere zu ganken. 
Soweit so gut. Wenn man dann mitbekommt, dass dies wirklich der Fall ist, da andere
sich beschweren und man selbst auch davon betroffen ist, macht man sich so seine Gedanken.
Schreibt man eine Aufforderung dass man Leveln möchte, kommen Flames wie : wir killen dich nur noch dreimal, bzw. geh auf RP.

Ich geh davon aus, dass ein großteil der Spieler vernünftige Menschen sind und dieser Aufforderung nachkommen. Daher kann ich dieses Gezeter nicht verstehen. Hat man sich bei dem Ganker selbst bedankt, kam flame und im Global wurde dieses direkt als whine abgetan, statt zu realisieren, dass es den Leuten nicht darum geht dass sie gekillt werden oder nicht, sondern einfach dass sie nicht questen können und keine Erfahrung bekommen.

Wie dem auch sei .


Viele Grüße von Mitra an die "Zurückgebliebenen"


----------



## Môrticielle (14. Februar 2009)

Ich habe heute morgen gegen 9 Uhr mal die Spieler auf Fury (PvP EN), Aries (PvP DE) und Mitra (PvE DE) gezählt: 195 Spieler auf Fury on, 66 auf Aries und 133 auf Mitra. Falls mich nicht die große Faulheit überkommt, zähle ich später noch einmal.

Während ich die Spieler auf Aries zählte, fiel mir dabei ein Spieler im Globalchat auf, der sich darüber ärgerte, beim Questen angegriffen worden zu sein, und seinen Kontrahenten aufforderte, ihn in Ruhe zu lassen. Das finde ich irgendwo bezeichnend: Auf einem PvP-Server zu spielen, aber die Erwartung zu haben, bis Level 80 ungestört questen zu können, um erst dann ins PvP einzusteigen ... Solche Leute tragen m.E. zum Verfall von Aries bei.


----------



## Irn-Bru (14. Februar 2009)

> Ich habe heute morgen gegen 9 Uhr mal die Spieler auf Fury (PvP EN), Aries (PvP DE) und Mitra (PvE DE) gezählt:




ah ok also zur Primetime.....





> Solche Leute tragen m.E. zum Verfall von Aries bei.




ne nicht solche Leute......

die meisten die Aries verlassen haben sind deswegen gegangen(siehe Link), jetzt mal die mitgezählt die nicht nach fury abgehauen sind.:

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=109768


ich habe auch aus diesem Grund Aries verlassen und spiele jetzt auf Mitra. Dabei ist das was man da auf dem screenshot sieht echt noch harmlos, normalerweise ist das niveau noch viel tiefer....


----------



## Berghammer71 (14. Februar 2009)

Ach "trippleass gnom"  schwirrt hier auch rum, dachte der hackt nur auf Warhammer rum.

Dann wirds wohl ein WoWler sein.

Aries war zumindest am Release und 2-3 Monate später gut bevölkert, der Chat allerdings....nicht so berauschend.

Auch irgendwie egal, Pvp lief in Khesetta ab. Eine komische AXX Gilde nahm bei mir immer gleich reisaus oder kam
sofort mit einer Armee Spielern an hrhr - dabei hat ich nur son Gegenstück zum Magier der mit seinen Elektroschocks
bestimmt nicht der imba Pvp-Char war - sehr amüsant.


----------



## BornPsycho (15. Februar 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja - wenigstens die ganzen Flamer und Trolle aus dem WAR Forum werden jetzt so klein mit Hut..nachdem zuerst die Spielerzahlen erdrutschmässig einbrechen und nun auch der versprochene Content nicht geliefert wird haben die bestimmt ganz schön daran zu knabbern nachdem sie hier sone grosse Klappe hatten....irgendwie erfüllt mich das mit einer gewissen Genugtuung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Moin zusammen,

das gefühl nach dem Post der Spielerzahlen von WAR hatte ich auch aber auch nur weil AoC echt nur gebashed wurde obwohl wirklich Fortschritte zu erkennen waren. Hoffe nun legt sich das ganze ein wenig und die Dauerflamer im AoC Forum halten einfach mal die Fre***. Sorry, musste mal raus.

In freudiger Erwartung von Update 4

Grüße an alle AoC`ler


----------



## Berghammer71 (15. Februar 2009)

BornPsycho schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> das gefühl nach dem Post der Spielerzahlen von WAR hatte ich auch aber auch nur weil AoC echt nur gebashed wurde obwohl wirklich Fortschritte zu erkennen waren. Hoffe nun legt sich das ganze ein wenig und die Dauerflamer im AoC Forum halten einfach mal die Fre***. Sorry, musste mal raus.
> 
> ...



Da muß ich euch entäuschen, Wotlk kam 1 Monat nach Warhammer raus und es war klar das sich viele Wotlk angucken. 

Das soll kein Flame sein, nur AoC wurde gehypet und veröffentlich seine Spielerzahlen nicht mehr.
Genauso wollten einige AoCler WoW runterbuttern - auch das interessierte niemand groß und WoW zog
siegreich von dannen.

Als Warhammler ist man froh wenn welche abhauen - gibts Platz in Endcontent welches in Warhammer seit
anfang an exisitiert.

Habt ihr schon mal gesehen wenn ein Timer abläuft und sich in Warhammer 100e Spieler innerhalb
einer Sekunde in Bewegung setzten?

oO:=)

Also ich bitte euch - kommt erstmal mit euren Spieleranzahlen die vorerst nicht mehr veröffentlicht werden

Ihr könnt auch wieder X Imbas Threads ala "AoC lohnt sich" aufmachen - nach dieser Tatsachenverdrehung
ist mir das AoC Forum kein Blick mehr würdig.


----------



## Rungor (15. Februar 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Als Warhammler ist man froh wenn welche abhauen - gibts Platz in Endcontent welches in Warhammer seit
> anfang an exisitiert.
> 
> Habt ihr schon mal gesehen wenn ein Timer abläuft und sich in Warhammer 100e Spieler innerhalb
> einer Sekunde in Bewegung setzten?




naja was man so hört funktioniert der endcontent bei WAR nciht wirklich...server down oder zu starke lags bei größeren schlachten....


----------



## Tiegars (16. Februar 2009)

BornPsycho schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> das gefühl nach dem Post der Spielerzahlen von WAR hatte ich auch aber auch nur weil AoC echt nur gebashed wurde obwohl wirklich Fortschritte zu erkennen waren. Hoffe nun legt sich das ganze ein wenig und die Dauerflamer im AoC Forum halten einfach mal die Fre***. Sorry, musste mal raus.
> 
> ...



Moin,

es wurde nix gebashed. Das sind alles Tatsachen. Alles was von meiner Seite kam waren Tatsachen und die kann man gerne Nachvollziehen. Man kann auch mit geschlossenen Augen durch die Welt laufen man sollte aber aufpassen das man nicht gegen eine Wand läuft dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist noch vieles nicht in Ordnung ich werde mich aber gerne dazu äussern nach dem Patch 4^^ Dann können wir mal die Bugs die sofort jedem Neuling auffallen überprüfen. 

Das hier so viele Flammen ist kein Wunder. Im offi Forum werden ja alle Mundtot gemacht dann weicht man eben aus. Schönstes Beispiel von letzter Woche:

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=110523

Sie meinen mit dem erreichen sie etwas. Das produziert genau das gegenteil. Stattdessen würde man einfach die Leute schreiben lassen oder eben die Posts editieren die nicht angebracht sind. Daruzm wundert es mich überhaupt nicht das viele dann in anderen Foren nur noch schei.... schreiben. 

Zweitens über WAR herziehen ist auch nicht die feine Art. Wenigstens publizieren sie Zahlen was FC nicht macht und alles verheimlicht. Damit geht die Gerüchteküche los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Ομιγρον (16. Februar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> es wurde nix gebashed. Das sind alles Tatsachen. Alles was von meiner Seite kam waren Tatsachen und die kann man gerne Nachvollziehen. Man kann auch mit geschlossenen Augen durch die Welt laufen man sollte aber aufpassen das man nicht gegen eine Wand läuft dabei
> 
> ...




Zum ersten: Aha, ich glaube gelesen hast du den Thread nicht, sonst würdest du sowas nicht posten. Bei deinem Link ist keine wohl durchdachte Kritik vorhanden.
Alle die auf den Post geantwortet haben sind der gleichen Auffassung. Erst lesen dann handeln, wäre angebrachter. 

Übrigens,wenn es drauf ankommen würde, könnte ich bei wow 5 Jahre nach release den gleichen Fehler mit dem sitzen neben dem Tisch produzieren. Was die Feinabstimmung bei den finishingmoves betrifft, so wie sie sind, auch falls es passiert, dass ein Bewegung in die Luft geschlagen wird, bin ich zufrieden, denn ich kenne auch die recht mies animierten Bewegungsabläufe anderer Spiele, z.B. die bei Wow und War.

Es ist schwieriger die Fehler bei einem detailreichen Spiel einzugrenzen als bei einem Spiel das an Detailarmut leidet.
...

Zum zweiten: Warum soll sich der Moderator nicht das recht nehmen das Forum von Beiträgen zu säubern, die keine Basis für eine konstruktive Diskussion sind ?


----------



## Irn-Bru (16. Februar 2009)

> Also ich bitte euch - kommt erstmal mit euren Spieleranzahlen die vorerst nicht mehr veröffentlicht werden
> 
> Ihr könnt auch wieder X Imbas Threads ala "AoC lohnt sich" aufmachen - nach dieser Tatsachenverdrehung
> ist mir das AoC Forum kein Blick mehr würdig.



wenn ich das schon lese... "Ihr" "Euch" " Euer ". Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl das einige sich zu sehr in etwas reinsteigern und alles und jeden der nicht ihr Spiel spielt bekämpfen müssen und als Konkurrenz ansehen.


@Tiegars.... ich kann verstehen warum solche Threads geschlossen wurden und noch werden. In der Vergangenheit endeten solche Threads immer in sinnloser flamerei. Guck dir mal die Threads im Ariesforum an, die Hölle.


----------



## Tiegars (16. Februar 2009)

&#927;&#956;&#953;&#947;&#961;&# schrieb:


> Aha, ich glaube gelesen hast du den Thread nicht, sonst würdest du sowas nicht posten. Bei deinem Link ist keine wohl durchdachte Kritik vorhanden.
> Alle die auf den Post geantwortet haben sind der gleichen Meinung. Erst lesen dann handeln, wäre angebrachter.
> 
> Übrigens,wenn es drauf ankommt. ich könnte bei wow 5 Jahre nach release den gleichen Fehler mit dem sitzen neben dem Tisch produzieren. Was die Feinabstimmung bei den finishingmoves betrifft, so wie sie sind, auch falls es passiert, dass ein Bewegung in die Luft geschlagen wird, bin ich zufrieden, denn ich kenne auch die recht mies animierten Bewegungsabläufe anderer Spiele, z.B. die bei Wow und War.



Klar habe ich den Thread gelesen sonst würde ich das Beispiel nicht posten. Es geht auch hier nicht um genau dieses Beispiel zu zeigen es geht um allgemein wie dort die Posts mit Kritik gehandhabt werden. Ich möchte auch nicht dieses Beispiel aufgreiffen um eine Diskussion zu führen. Ausserdme die die dort Posten sind ja alle Fans also wird das gleichgewicht von negativer zu positiver Posts immer kleiner sein. Logische Schlussfolgerung. 

Entweder werden sie gelöscht oder gleich geclosed. und darum sieht man gewisse Posts auch nicht weil sie gelöscht worden sind. Wobei ich auch zuegeben muss das es bei anderen MMO's Hersteller genau so zugeht. Aber nicht in diesem Extrem. Darum suchen sich die Leute eben dann freie Foren aus wo sie dann ihren Frust auslassen und dann entstehen die Flamer. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Môrticielle (17. Februar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> ah ok also zur Primetime.....


Es ist scheißegal, zu welcher Uhrzeit man zählt, die Relation wird sich nicht sehr verändern.

Hier mal Zahlen, die am 15.02.2009 zw. 12:40 und 13:00 Uhr erhoben wurden:

Fury (PvP-EN): 888 Spieler
Aries (PvP-DE): 223 Spieler
Mitra (PvE-DE): 800 Spieler


----------



## bErliTz (17. Februar 2009)

Ich kann nur sagen ich hab in den letzen Tagen War wie auch AOC gezockt, in Aoc Spiel ich auf Asgard es is in Kesh was los wenn man Rp zocken will is in Kehmi auch immer wer zu finden und Inis machen kann man auch! In War kommt mir vor is immer mehr Tote Hose ich mein muss net sein aber mir ist es halt so vorgekommen! 

Und ja geb den einigen vorpostern recht ein War spieler braucht wegen Spielerzahlen das maul nicht aufmachen!


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (17. Februar 2009)

bErliTz schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen ich hab in den letzen Tagen War wie auch AOC gezockt, in Aoc Spiel ich auf Asgard es is in Kesh was los wenn man Rp zocken will is in Kehmi auch immer wer zu finden und Inis machen kann man auch! In War kommt mir vor is immer mehr Tote Hose ich mein muss net sein aber mir ist es halt so vorgekommen!
> 
> Und ja geb den einigen vorpostern recht ein War spieler braucht wegen Spielerzahlen das maul nicht aufmachen!



naja ich denke war gehts so wie aoc vor der severzusammenlegung. da waren die aoc-sever viel zu leer. 
aber aus 3 mach 1 und es macht wieder richtig spass auf mitra. dazu noch die vielen neuen und ein haufen reaktivierer. denke wenn war ein paar sever zusammenführt wird es dort auch wieder mehr spass machen.
ich spiele auch kein war mehr habe aber noch zugriff auf das war-forum in unserer gilde. das erinnnert mich aktuell wie wir damals bei aoc  von 150 spielern auf 25 zusammengeschrumpft sind. jede woche melden sich mittlerweile 2-3 alte spieler von war ab.


----------



## Protek (17. Februar 2009)

Wir müssen jetzt abwarten bis der freie Charaktertransfer vorbei ist, wie dann die Situation auf den Servern ausschaut.

WAR hat einen grossen Vorteil gegenüber AoC. Es hat RvR. Auch wenn es noch nichts so läuft wie es sollte, gibt es wenigstens Fraktionen. 

Da muss sich in Aoc noch einiges tun.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (17. Februar 2009)

naja dadurch das aus asura ibis und mitra ein sever geworden ist hat man quasi mindest 3 fraktionen ^^
die pvp interessierten spieler von allen severn kannten sich auf ihmen heimatsever und sind in den battlekeep kämpfen verbündet.
zumindest hat man das gefühl.
siehe asura mit blades of steel + hetaeria + zwielicht + arktischer sturm + tui
die würden wohl zu jeder zeit 48 mann stellen können.

mitra hat ein starkes bündniss mit x.legion und gothic

gilden vs gilden finde ich spannender wie menschen gegen orks oder ähnlich


----------



## Kalanthes (17. Februar 2009)

Bei Arktischer Sturm bezweifel ich das diese kleine Gilde einen großen Beitrag zu den Keepschlachten leisten kann.
Im PvP sehe ich von denen immer nur 2 Mann,einen Conq und einen Mitra der für so manches graue Haar bei mir gesorgt hat.^^


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (17. Februar 2009)

naja mit dem arktischen sturm hatten wir zu asurazeiten mal ein raidbündniss deshalb hab ich sie hier noch genannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sind so um die 8-10 aktive pvp´ler zumindest zu asurazeiten und da ich sie noch in der fl habe sehe ich sie ab und an noch on. minigames ist der arktische sturm allerdings seltener anzutreffen da geb ich dir recht
amarand oder so müsste der mitra sein
kampfer ist zb nen barbar
vaughn nen assa
ryne nen dt

tui findest du auch relativ wenig in den minigames aber könnte im falle einer keepschlacht auf 10-20 mann zurückgreifen


----------



## Deveal (17. Februar 2009)

N'abend.

Also ich habe vor 4 Tagen mit AoC angefangen.
Da ich mir unsicher war wie das Spiel ist, waren mir ca. 30 Euro zu viel.
Also habe ich mir nun die Green Pepper Version gekauft.

Zum Thema: Ich habe auf Aries angefangen und möchte gerne in eine Gilde. Bin aktiv.

Zwar spiele ich jetzt nicht rund um die Uhr, ( Arbeit geht vor ), trotz allem ist das Spiel super.
Aber keiner möchte mich haben.
Denke mal der Grund ist, dass ich mich in dem Spiel noch nicht so gut auskenne.

Wie soll man PvP richtig ausleben, wenn man nicht in eine Gilde ( darf )?

lg

edit: Sorry. Bin Level 24. 
S.o. : Ich denke, obwohl es nicht viele Spieler gibt, wird trotzdem zu sehr *ausgesucht* ( Sprich Gilde, Party, usw. )
         Ich wäre über jeden froh, der mit mir spielen möchte und mit dem man gut quatschen kann.
         Das ist nur mein Eindruck. Keine Ahnung wie es vorher aussah, als mehr auf dem Server waren.


----------



## rickride (17. Februar 2009)

bist du schon über level 20? darunter ist nichts mit pvp ausleben.

außerdem ist das hier der falsche thread.


----------



## rickride (17. Februar 2009)

aha, das neue ist gemeint; dass gibt es allerdings nur in 2 onlinegeschäften.


----------



## sydonaiX (23. Februar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> sicherlich ist die Community nicht alleine Schuld,allerdings hat sie ein großen Teil dazu beigetragen. Kenne genug Leute die Aoc wegen der schlechten Community nicht angefangen haben bzw. wieder aufgehört haben.




das war auch der grund warum ich letztes jahr aufgehört habe aoc zu spielen (und enben mir mal locker so 8-10 bekannte). der grund war nicht mangelnder content (hatten fast alle nur chars auf max. 45. mehrere chars wohlgemerkt!), nicht die tatsache, daß man auf pvp servern angegriffe nwird (wenn wir zusammen unterwegs waren haben wir auch immer gut ausgeteilt. ber immer nur einmal und dann war gut), noch daß das spiel so schlecht gewesen wäre (im gegenteil).

der grund war einzig und allein: das beschissene dauergeganke a nden spawnpunkten und die tatsache, daß man das spiel wirklich NUR in der gruppe spielen konnte. dazu noch die geistig unterirdischen chats auf aries
(der traurige tiefpunkt war als wir zu zweit von einer horde hochlevliger gegankt wurden (wir: 2 40er, die: 4 oder 5 mit lvl60 oder höher) und ich als judensau beschimpft wurde. da war mir klar, daß der server ein klientel beherbergt welches ich mir nicht geben muss.)

ich war der letzte der ging und am ende wars nur noch: einloggen, versucht ne quest zu machen, gegankt worden. ausgeloggt. 2 lvl gemacht in 4 wochen...das war anfang juni.

letztens hab ich mir überlegt, ob ich wieder den account reaktiviere.
ich habe aber die befürchtung, daß das auf aries imemr noch so asozial ist.
wenns so wäre würd ich mir eins ins fäustchen lachen, wenn (k)aries ausstirbt.

schade eigentlich ums spiel


----------



## Corona_ (23. Februar 2009)

Spiele jetzt auch seit 2 Wochen wieder AOC.
Hab mich auf Fury verleiten lassen da es da ja am vollsten ist.
Ich kanns gleich sagen heimisch wird man sich dort nicht fühlen.
Hab meine chars dann gleich wieder auf Aries getransed und muss sagen es geht eig. ganz gut.
Das Chatniveau ist aktzeptabel. Es gibt heiteres gelaber, unsinn und diskussionen, natürlich auch flame.
Gegankt wird man dann und wann mal, aber in keinem Fall so krass wie dus beschrieben hast.
Beschimpft hat mich noch keiner.

Es wird vieles hochgekocht in den Foren. Es ist in keinem Fall so schlimm wies dargestellt wird.


----------

